# CFD eTax Reporting



## traderandy (25 October 2007)

Hi,

Would anybody be able to give me advice on how to record CFD trading in a tax return?

I made a small gross gain on about 20 trades late last year, but then ended up with a net loss due to commission costs and interest paid.

I know that I am supposed to claim it as income, not CGT, but not sure whether i should claim the final net value as a loss?

Cheers!


----------

